# Happy Birthday, msmofet!



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2020)

I hope you have a really cool birthday!







Seriously, I hope your A/C is fixed by now. Stay cool!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday, msmofet! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 4, 2020)

Enjoy your day - many happy returns !


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 4, 2020)

Have a wonderful birthday msmofet.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2020)

Hauoli la hanau, MsM!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Hope you have the best birthday ever, MsM


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes.

Bad storm yesterday. Power going on and off. Felt like a disco. We were lucky just flickering on and off and 1 brief outage. A lot of power outages in this area. Some still have no power today. 
Much wind damage. When I went to pick DD up from work I had to go way out of my way to get around all the closed roads with floods, trees down and other damage. One construction site had all the fencing down on one side in the street.

So no TV/cable/internet/computer yesterday. 

Still no A/C so spent some time in my car. 

I woke up feeling like I have the start of a cold or something. Maybe the sweating in the house heat, rain drenched walking to car from house then going into the freezing cold car may have helped the problem.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2020)

(((Hugs)))MsM 
God bedring (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday 

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 5, 2020)

I was thinking of you yesterday, hoping things weren't as bad as when Superstorm Sandy tore through your area. Glad to know it wasn't as bad. I hope you get over whatever you might have quickly. ((hugs))


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday MsM!!


----------

